# Manufacturers freezing? Padron does. Others?



## sacamano (Jun 16, 2013)

vimeo . com/23139651

This is a really interesting video on several levels (you'll have to cut and paste and get rid of the spaces since I can't post URLs yet), but I was so glad to see Jorge show off their industrial freezer in Miami. (4 days of -5 deg F)

I know many manufacturers freeze their product before shipping to retailers, but I wish there was some definitive list of those that do. It's easy to say "they all do" but who knows for sure?


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I think you'll find that every major cigar maker uses one or more methods to eradicate tobacco beetles. Flash freezing is pretty common. Doc Stogie has an interesting article on the subject All about cigar tobacco


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

I guess you can say I take the "easy" route and just assume that all major cigar makers freeze their cigars. However, I still freeze all my sticks and the combination of assuming they've already been frozen and me freezing them myself keeps my mind completely at ease.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Your nice, previously-frozen, Padron 1926s sat in a warehouse, in what you would consider less-than-ideal conditions (not exactly how you have your humidor calibrated), next to a pallet of cigars that never saw a freezer, and full of beetle eggs for $.75 a stick...

Yeah, freeze 'em


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

If I remember correctly the thread about beetle infestation that changed my mind to where I freeze everything now showed a devastated box of Padrons. :wacko: :boom: :doh: :shock: :bawling:


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

I sometimes freeze them, but I always inspect them. From what i've always heard, there is always a level of QC from the premium factories, but sometimes a bug can slip threw the cracks and ruin everything inbetween locations.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Neat video.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

No. Not all cigar makers freeze their cigars. But, all major brands do. Ask any rep of any major cigar brand. It's standard practice. This is why cigar shops don't freeze cigars when they receive a shipment. And, they have more to lose than you do.



The Nothing said:


> Your nice, previously-frozen, Padron 1926s sat in a warehouse, in what you would consider less-than-ideal conditions (not exactly how you have your humidor calibrated), next to a pallet of cigars that never saw a freezer, and full of beetle eggs for $.75 a stick...
> 
> Yeah, freeze 'em


1. All cigar boxes are shrink wrapped.
2. Unless you're buying from a "warehouse" seller like Cigar International, Famous Smoke, etc...your cigars are not sitting there unmaintained.
3. Purchase from reliable sources and you will never have a beetle.
4. Over 20 years of smoking and I've never had one beetle.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Think we've seen well enough that wrappers do nothing to protect sticks from beetles. I'll also go out on a limb and say that a majority of the cigars we see posted on the forums here are bought through CI, Thompson, JR, etc. They all move a lot of cigars (JR owns Santa Clara wholesale and CI by Meier and Dutch). A TON. It's not fair to discount them because of that. Reliable sources (remember, majority rules, so CI and others are included) will have beetles. You've had beetles. Well, you've definitely had eggs. That, IMO, is unavoidable. Whether or not the eggs were valid is another question, and providing them optimal conditions for hatching is another thing too. It's not so much a matter of if, but when.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> No. Not all cigar makers freeze their cigars. But, all major brands do. Ask any rep of any major cigar brand. It's standard practice. This is why cigar shops don't freeze cigars when they receive a shipment. And, they have more to lose than you do.
> 
> 1. All cigar boxes are shrink wrapped.
> 2. Unless you're buying from a "warehouse" seller like Cigar International, Famous Smoke, etc...your cigars are not sitting there unmaintained.
> ...


agreed...
And, I absolutely do not freeze. There is 110% no reason to if you store them correctly.
I have never seen a beetle either and never will...I store them correctly.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> If I remember correctly the thread about beetle infestation that changed my mind to where I freeze everything now showed a devastated box of Padrons. :wacko: :boom: :doh: :shock: :bawling:


If you saw that photo on here...it was fake Padrons. The truth was in the fake wrappers.


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

edwardsfire said:


> If you saw that photo on here...it was fake Padrons. The truth was in the fake wrappers.


It was still an ugly sight!


----------



## sacamano (Jun 16, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> No. Not all cigar makers freeze their cigars. But, all major brands do. Ask any rep of any major cigar brand. It's standard practice. This is why cigar shops don't freeze cigars when they receive a shipment. And, they have more to lose than you do.
> 
> 1. All cigar boxes are shrink wrapped.
> 2. Unless you're buying from a "warehouse" seller like Cigar International, Famous Smoke, etc...your cigars are not sitting there unmaintained.
> ...


---------------------
I can vouch for the shrink wrapped boxes part. I just received 10 '26 Padrons and the box was plastic shrink wrapped. I assume it's not Atlantic Cigar that did that, either. The wrapping must have come from Padron.


----------

